# Northern soul music



## Raving Redhead (Feb 3, 2010)

Can anyone help !!!
Does anyone out there know of anywhere in Paphos 
That plays music for my generation (45/ 55 yrs)
Northern soul,motown 
Would be grateful for any info 
Thanks xxx


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Raving Redhead said:


> Can anyone help !!!
> Does anyone out there know of anywhere in Paphos
> That plays music for my generation (45/ 55 yrs)
> Northern soul,motown
> ...


Look in the archives ( think that's how yoy spell it)

Jim


----------



## colian (Jan 16, 2011)

*northern soul in paphos*



Raving Redhead said:


> Can anyone help !!!
> Does anyone out there know of anywhere in Paphos
> That plays music for my generation (45/ 55 yrs)
> Northern soul,motown
> ...


Coming out to pathos 9th to 16th feb with a view to buying there .Would be very interested in developing a northern/motown scene. Been playing since the early days and have D Jd at the casino samanthas sheffield and central leeds. In 2010 played at Barnstaple weekender.Would appreciate any useful info regarding life in Pathos.

regards

Ian and Colleen


----------

